# Boot tread loss?



## DragonClaw (Jul 19, 2020)

Boots seem to have less tread than I expect for their age. 

I think they're probably around 10 months old.  I know I can be a heavy walker, especially around the heel, but I was washing the truck the other day and water was everywhere and on cement I could feel a little slippage. When standing on the back bumper when wet, I took extra care not to bust my butt. 

I know you're going to lose traction on anything when wet, but it seemed excessive  

Thinking back on it I totally slipped in mud at an MVC when it had rained earlier.

Of course I probably haven't mastered the skills of slogging around in mud or whatever, but does this year look acceptable to you?



https://imgur.com/a/7IgOxOF


----------



## NPO (Jul 19, 2020)

I couldn't quite make out the brand on your boots. However, cheap boots wear faster. I use the term "Walmart Brand" to refer to any of the $40 boots you can buy at chain stores. These boots typically last 6-12 months before they need replacing. More expensive boots may last up to 3 years. Some will even be resoleable.

Obviously specific wear will depend on your use, but it's a general idea.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2020)

NPO said:


> I couldn't quite make out the brand on your boots. However, cheap boots wear faster. I use the term "Walmart Brand" to refer to any of the $40 boots you can buy at chain stores. These boots typically last 6-12 months before they need replacing. More expensive boots may last up to 3 years. Some will even be resoleable.
> 
> Obviously specific wear will depend on your use, but it's a general idea.


The imprint on the sole say 5.11


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 19, 2020)

NPO said:


> I couldn't quite make out the brand on your boots. However, cheap boots wear faster. I use the term "Walmart Brand" to refer to any of the $40 boots you can buy at chain stores. These boots typically last 6-12 months before they need replacing. More expensive boots may last up to 3 years. Some will even be resoleable.
> 
> Obviously specific wear will depend on your use, but it's a general idea.



These at the 5.11 ATAC 2.0. 

I figure for my first boot, go middle of the road and not necessarily the boot with the biggest price tag on them. 

I mean, they're not even waterproof and for IFT I didn't really need them to be. Water resistant was enough. 

But I'm probably going to be in more adverse conditions from now on.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 19, 2020)

Also so y'all agree the tread is less than acceptable?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2020)

The tread doesn’t look too worn down but not being able to see them in person doesn’t help with being able to look at the tread. 

Some people have problems with boots that other people may not ever encounter. I have a pair of 5.11 however the only time I wear those boots is when I am teaching or as a back-up when my Haix are wet/drying. I know a lot of people have had issues with the 5.11 boots. 

Generally the softer the tread the better grip they will have however the downside is that they will wear down extremely fast and may not last if you work in a very hot area. 

I would love to be able to speak on all the different brands of boots there are for EMS however the only brand I have used have been Haix.


----------



## NPO (Jul 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Also so y'all agree the tread is less than acceptable?


10 months doing IFT in 5.11s, that actually seems acceptable to me.


----------



## mgr22 (Jul 19, 2020)

That tread looks ok to me -- no more worn out than mine after less than a year. The only surface I ever had trouble on was ice.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 19, 2020)

Then maybe I'm imagining things 😅


----------



## mgr22 (Jul 19, 2020)

Maybe you need more of a selection of soft drinks than I see in that case.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 19, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> Maybe you need more of a selection of soft drinks than I see in that case.



I had a sprite. As I was snacking, they refilled the snacks and drinks.  The new vendor for food is delicious.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 28, 2020)

I'll second Haix as worth every penny. I had a pair last almost 7 years in high volume 911. My 5.11's were much cheaper but lasted less than a year.


----------



## E tank (Jul 28, 2020)

ughhh....I need a break....I thought this was a thread about blood loss......


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 28, 2020)

E tank said:


> ughhh....I need a break....I thought this was a thread about blood loss......



I have that too...


----------

